# Browning Maxus thoughts?



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

Been looking at a few autoloaders on the market and thinking seriously about the new maxus hunter. Wondering if anyone has a maxus or any experience with one? will be used mostly for skeet but also dove and pheasant as well.
thanks, matt


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I own a Browning Maxxus and a Benelli Monte Feltro. They are for different applications since the Monte Feltro is my dove gun and my Maxxus is my waterfowl 3.5. I like my monte feltro a little better because it is lighter and truth be told I jsut get to shoot more doves than I do ducks. They are both awesome guns and to be truthful if you only had one you would probabaly be extremely happy with either. I would look at a Monte Feltro if I was a skeet shooter but as far as a duck man a Maxxus is hard to beat.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Gold thats had thousands of rounds through it. Ive never had a single fail to fire or fail to eject....ever. I am a gas operation guy. Less recoil and more reliable. The Benellis do throw up nice but so does the maxus. Ive thought about upgrading my gold 3.5 but it was a wedding gift from my wife so I know that wouldnt go over well. My father inlaw has one and he likes it a lot. It would not be decision you would regret.


----------



## ABOLT2 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you have ever shot a A5 and liked it, then go for the Browning Silver. What can I say I like a hump (esp. my lady hump).


----------

